# Sawhorse



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

What are your guys favorite type of sawhorse. Homemade or store bought, post up. Seeing what everybody else is useing and if you like them.:thumbsup:
Cole


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*sheetmetal horses with 2X cap*

Ebco or similar, they are cheap at about 19 bucks a buck. and you can fold them by holding one upside down and dropping it on the gropund, try it.
http://www.ebcoproducts.com/stor.html

http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=435335

I have three pair of them, one set is 48 wide,


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I use the Stanley folding plastic ones. I find the do the job for me and the way they fold up for storage works best for the way I have my trailer set up.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DecksEtc said:


> I use the Stanley folding plastic ones.


Yep; these ones. Light, foldable and adjustable both H&W.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

A second vote for the adjustable Stanleys. Adding 2" height makes them good for supporting trim going into a chop saw, and setting them at 34" has saved _my _back a lot of grief working on doors and stuff.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I built these out of I-joists, 1x trim pieces and plywood. They've got a brackets that hold a 2x10 as a shelf and a hole cutout to receive the rafter hook on my saw. I've loaded them up w/ whole framing packages before. They're heavy, but not nearly as heavy as some I've seen made out of 2x4s. I've tried the plastic ones before but they don't last very long. I screw 2x4 ends to the downhill legs to keep these level on a hillside job.

These have lasted me for at least 3-4 years...I can't remember exactly when I made 'em.

Mac


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Remember when it was a matter of pride that carpenters built their own sawhorses? The framer I started with took real pride in the horses he would build from the scrap pile.....he would spin in his grave if he was the plastic ones we use today. 

I don't even have a picture of them, but my grandfather had a pair that the legs folded up and in, and they were 2x12 tops, with a rim.....heavy, heavy, heavy.....he carried them like they were nothing.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I built these out of I-joists, 1x trim pieces and plywood. They've got a brackets that hold a 2x10 as a shelf and a hole cutout to receive the rafter hook on my saw. I've loaded them up w/ whole framing packages before. They're heavy, but not nearly as heavy as some I've seen made out of 2x4s. I've tried the plastic ones before but they don't last very long. I screw 2x4 ends to the downhill legs to keep these level on a hillside job.
> 
> These have lasted me for at least 3-4 years...I can't remember exactly when I made 'em.
> 
> Mac


for many years I used to make my own out of 5/4 x 3 spruce for legs and bracing with a 2X4 cap flat on top. I wouldn't measure anything. Just cut em up by eye. i would make the first one with all the bracing inside and the second one i would nest on top of the first one as a template but put the bracing on the outside. They were light and easy to carry nested together even though they didn't fold up. They would last 3 to 5 years.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a couple sets of these and some that I built from 2x6 scrap


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

What brand Shane?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jo, they are the Lite Eagle Pro 3' Tradesman Aluminum Sawhorse / 2-Way Ladders, thay come in around 70 bux each. They work great for so many things. Set a plank across them for low runs of soffit, or cutting in ceilings. I would't trade them.

http://www.liteladders.com/spec2_al_tr.asp?btype=eagle&products=y&ladders=y&type=y&specialty=y


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Bookmarked.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yep; these ones. Light, foldable and adjustable both H&W.


 My choice as well.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Shane those look great! I will have to try those.

I have the plastic stanley's and don't like that that much. They keep cracking in the cold weather and aren't tall enough for me.

Keep them comeing guys.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

joasis said:


> Remember when it was a matter of pride that carpenters built their own sawhorses? The framer I started with took real pride in the horses he would build from the scrap pile.....he would spin in his grave if he was the plastic ones we use today.
> 
> I don't even have a picture of them, but my grandfather had a pair that the legs folded up and in, and they were 2x12 tops, with a rim.....heavy, heavy, heavy.....he carried them like they were nothing.


My dad was fond of making sawhorses out of 3/4" plywood, cut with slots so they fit together with panels on the ends that were about 24" X 32", and two spreaders across the tops. Kind of hard to describe, but they were pretty sturdy.
PITA to put together and take apart. One advantage though was that you could make the spreaders any length you wanted up to 8' by just ripping a couple of new pieces of plywood.

Not really sawhorses I guess, but anyone seen this contraption in actual use?:
http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK90...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1229365603&sr=8-1
A boatload of attachments available as well. If you want to drop a grand on this type of thing.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the ones i build on the job site, are i beam style, mainly using scraps, their about 32- 36" long and 2 feet high, 2x4 ibeam sometimes 2x6 top for standing on with 2x4 legs and a piece of strapping for mid step

for transportable ones i have a set of medal fold up ones which the legs fold right up inside the top so their the size of 2 pcs of 2x4 40' long which can tuck into the trunk nicely


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a couple sets of these. I love em! They have holes on the steel top so you can screw a 2x4 on from the bottom. They are strong and barely take up any room in the truck. The only bad part is, if you adjust the height higher than normal they wont fold all the way up. 

http://www.fultoncorp.com/images/TS501.jpg



Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ebco's.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I hate the plastic ones,
too slippery!
I've got a couple of sets of these
http://www.trojantools.com/product-display.php?id=1
Mine are older with bigger jaws
(one set was made for 1 5/8" 2X's :laughing
I can make them with anything from
2X4 to 2X12 for height, and 16' long
if I want.
Handy when I pre-prime base, back prime 
siding, exterior trim, etc.
The wooden horses I use most are tall,
and made to nest for miter box supports.


----------



## Sgt.Grumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

I use these too, they fold up nice and fit behind the seat of the truck.


http://www.fultoncorp.com/images/TS501.jpg


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

These when i can afford them cuz theyre nice and tall or the ebco's


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> I have a couple sets of these


I use those as well! They are great, since they double as a sturdy, wide step ladder


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

heavy metal yellow ones, taskforce? from lowes.. adjustable in height :thumbsup: great saw horses.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I just use 2 sets of cheap no-name folding saw horses. I have a scms stand for the saw and scaffold that I set up as a work work bench and then I'm set. If I need to work on ceilings or cornices I use a folding scaffold on wheels. I try not to use saw horses for anything other than holding materials as I have gone freckle over head using them as makeshift scaffolding in the past.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Wallmaxx put up a plan for some really nice sawhorses a while back. I used the prints and modified them a little for my preference but I have to say they work really well. I've made about 16 pairs now for my father, friends and so guys I work with. I'll see if I have my AutoCAD file floating around.


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

The Fat Max are the best plastic ones out there I think. Adjustable legs ( 30"-39") That have alumn. reinforcing. I have 2 pr. But I always have at least one set of my own wood sawhorses that I can really load up when I want to. But bringing too many wood ones take up too much space in the trucks.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

you can see in the shot my saw horses, adjustable height and very portable. for shorter ones I use cut offs of TJI and studs


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

is that a saw horse or a trojan saw horse


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Deadhead Derek said:


> you can see in the shot my saw horses, adjustable height and very portable. for shorter ones I use cut offs of TJI and studs



I can hear the customers. Um... excuse me sir why are you taking my roof off, I just wanted some crown moulding installed!!?? Oh not to worry, just bringing my horses in. :laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

buttresses for a series of heavy timber bus stops we are doing...I just couldn't resist


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I must be a wuss. I thought you were supposed to be able to pick up a horse with one hand.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Railroad trestles,
can't fool me! :laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

no choo choo's for these bus stops, Neo


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Does the "bus stop" on
top of it? :laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

it could but, no. these are a memorial bus stop project for the city to be similar to an historic building torn down illegally, thus the design


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Deadhead Derek said:


> *it could* but, no. these are a memorial bus stop project for the city to be similar to an historic building torn down illegally, thus the design


That was my point. :clap:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> That was my point. :clap:


OHHHH!!!! i'm sorry my sarcasm filter must be clogged, I'll have to tap the dust out of it.... BRB,.:laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> you can see in the shot my saw horses, adjustable height and very portable. for shorter ones I use cut offs of TJI and studs
> View attachment 13481


 Those are bad ass! Reminds me of ship building.


----------



## JAC123456789 (Feb 21, 2007)

i made me these love them


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.wallmaxx.com/Saw%20stallions.jpg

BIG PIC


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone ever see these? Think i'm going to make a couple up and use some sch. 80 pvc and see how strong they are. Maybe some steel pipe instead of pvc for really heavy work? Seems like they would be nice and i can get steel pretty cheap.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the task force ones from Blows....I had to replace the 1/4-20 carriage bolts and wing nuts that they came with for better ones... but overall I like them...altho, I would like to top them with Azek one of these times...
Stole the photo from some eBay auction...

Who here as stuck a plank across them an used it as a scafold....come on now....I did it for a soffet.....I anchored the legs open and I only weigh 153 lbs....


----------



## CT Builder (Dec 17, 2008)

Wooden sawhorses are nice but they just take up to much room. I use 2 types the one's i use most are the galvinized foldup disposable with a 2x6 mounted on top and i screw short 2x2 block's on the leg bottoms other wise they curl up and the horse's shrink in height about 1/4" on each job. The second type are the heavy yellow one's with adjustable legs with 2x6s on top, sometimes they sink on soft ground. :thumbup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

CT Builder said:


> Wooden sawhorses are nice but they just take up to much room.


They end up being transported once at the beginning of a job...and once at the end. Depending on the length of the job, the PITA factor is worth it. Strong enough for the job, but ugly and bulky enough - no one rips them off!
For a daily commute, I'd be all over something decent that folded up. For some reason, those big, metal yellow ones have it in for me! They always pinch just the right way when folding the legs up... I do like the adjustable leg lengths though, that's damn handy.

Mac


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I use the task force ones from Blows....I had to replace the 1/4-20 carriage bolts and wing nuts that they came with for better ones... but overall I like them...altho, I would like to top them with Azek one of these times...
> Stole the photo from some eBay auction...
> 
> Who here as stuck a plank across them an used it as a scafold....come on now....I did it for a soffet.....I anchored the legs open and I only weigh 153 lbs....


Got a coupla pairs of those...........

Heavy as hell (all things considered), but rugged and well designed!!!


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have 4 sets of those task force ones the older style not like *TBFGhost*'s pic.

i screwed a 2x4 or 2x6 to all of them and they are rock solid. however i would never use them as scafold. i trust them with material but not my body ;-)

i have a few crafords too that i hate folding up so they usually live on longer sites. i like the I-Joist type that one of you made and would love to make some myself in the future but i haven't had the time or the I-Joist. i told my yard if they had any off cuts i would take them. they just don't see them much. i guess i need to go to the mill soon to see if they have any.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I built these out of I-joists...........
> 
> Mac


Jesus Cripes MAC...........Does EVERYTHING you build HAVE to be so damn.............


----------



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

*A whole stable of sawhorses*

I found this myriad of horses:
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=463

:blink: This is my favorite:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

dad built a pair that we first only used for hanging rock. He built them with a 2x6 flat top and a 2x6 on edge under with 2x4 legs, braces,and a 2x4 step half way up the legs. They were built so we could stand on top and swing up rock and hold i to ceiling with our heads while nailing. Im about 2" taller than dad and he built them for him so it was a little hard for me but it works fine. They are about 15 years old now and we stopped hanging rock bout 5 years ago and now use them for sawing.
I bought a pair of the plastic ones for myself. I dont like them and broke the bottom shelf on the first day and now have them screwed together but i have limmited space on my s10 tool truck so i carry them for light stuff and build 2x4 horses on site out of scrap for heavier work.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I built these out of I-joists, 1x trim pieces and plywood. They've got a brackets that hold a 2x10 as a shelf and a hole cutout to receive the rafter hook on my saw. I've loaded them up w/ whole framing packages before. They're heavy, but not nearly as heavy as some I've seen made out of 2x4s. I've tried the plastic ones before but they don't last very long. I screw 2x4 ends to the downhill legs to keep these level on a hillside job.
> 
> These have lasted me for at least 3-4 years...I can't remember exactly when I made 'em.
> 
> Mac


I like those. Mind if i steal that design and build me a perminent set?:shifty:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Jesus Cripes MAC...........Does EVERYTHING you build HAVE to be so damn.............


Hey, when I see 5' TJI ends sitting in the scrap pile, damn right I'm gonna do something with them!! I couldn't believe they were getting tossed - someone didn't measure something right!.
But just absolutely perfect for strong, big, light sawhorses...



dlcj said:


> I like those. Mind if i steal that design and build me a perminent set?:shifty:


Not a problem at all... or, as my boy would text me - np. 

Mac


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry i just realized i never posted the link to these in my last post http://www.theultimatesawhorse.com/index.php

They look pretty nice, don't know how strong the pvc would be but maybe use a steel pipe for heavy loads.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

s. donato said:


> i have 4 sets of those task force ones the older style not like *TBFGhost*'s pic.
> 
> i screwed a 2x4 or 2x6 to all of them and they are rock solid. however i would never use them as scafold. i trust them with material but not my body ;-)


I guess I am still young and dumb lol...just trying to get the job done...they said each can hold up to 1200lbs...so I figured what the hell as long as I locked the legs open with some scrap...:w00t:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

JAC123456789 said:


> i made me these love them


If you ever need to make some to stand on or just load them up with lumber, you will stop building them with that overhang on the ends. Found out the hard way.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Hey, when I see 5' TJI ends sitting in the scrap pile, damn right I'm gonna do something with them!! I couldn't believe they were getting tossed - someone didn't measure something right!.
> But just absolutely perfect for strong, big, light sawhorses...
> 
> 
> ...


Lumber yard near me also has a salvage section where what looks like 100s of short pieces of i-joist sit in the rain.
next time im there i'll have to pick up a couple pieces.:thumbsup:


----------



## JAC123456789 (Feb 21, 2007)

dlcj said:


> If you ever need to make some to stand on or just load them up with lumber, you will stop building them with that overhang on the ends. Found out the hard way.


the end lines up with the top no tip over just love them they last 5 year would not use anything else would not make them diffrent worh good love them


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked at the "Ultimate sawhorse and had thoughts similar to some of yall, PVC is kinda flemsy. So i modified it a little and made my set out of old chain link fence gate parts, they work great, light and strong and fold up to about 1 1/2 each . i will post some pics soon, better than all they were so simple it s rediculous.


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

dokuhaku said:


> :blink: This is my favorite:


 
I actually like the husky plastic and metal versions of this one. I use them on the small bathroom remodels I do, I put them inside the bathroom, then I have a little table to work off of in there. I usually set up my snap cutter or a little felker tm-75 saw right in the bathroom, saves hours and hours of walking outside to cut.


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

i use both types,i have a set of the folding Fat Max horses in my trim van,and i have a nice set of homemade wood horses for decks and framing

as nice as the folding ones are,i dont feel their safe for the heavier work loads ,they tend to fold up,,,i too think the art of saw horses is a dying part of the trade


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a set of bronco ajustable horses that work well.they even work on a pitched roof not too steep tho


----------

